# Man kills charging bear.......



## JWarren (May 21, 2010)

Not really handgun hunting, but it will fit in with some of the threads that have been in here of late....


http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2009/08/31/man-kills-charging-bear-with-454-casull/


----------



## CAL (May 21, 2010)

That is quite an interesting post and all the comments attached to it.A charging bear or charging anything is something to think about for sure.


----------



## javery (May 21, 2010)

That's a good story there,bet he cleaned his chitlins out good!


----------



## Kahrshooter (May 21, 2010)

Too bad it's all Bovine Scatology.

His story, with times of reaction, distances that would have been covered, the fact his dogs did not smell the Bear, he could not hear a 1000 pound bear running on a gravel road at over 30 mph, his getting off 2 or 3 shots from a recoil cannon, etc   ........just not possible, in the real world.

A Tall Tale, that likely helped out his "Guide" business, though.


----------



## dawg2 (May 21, 2010)

I have a Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan and it throws some lead.


----------



## siberian1 (May 22, 2010)

Kahrshooter said:


> Too bad it's all Bovine Scatology.
> 
> His story, with times of reaction, distances that would have been covered, the fact his dogs did not smell the Bear, he could not hear a 1000 pound bear running on a gravel road at over 30 mph, his getting off 2 or 3 shots from a recoil cannon, etc   ........just not possible, in the real world.
> 
> A Tall Tale, that likely helped out his "Guide" business, though.



Interesting observation......


----------



## tony2001577 (May 22, 2010)

Kahrshooter said:


> Too bad it's all Bovine Scatology.
> 
> His story, with times of reaction, distances that would have been covered, the fact his dogs did not smell the Bear, he could not hear a 1000 pound bear running on a gravel road at over 30 mph, his getting off 2 or 3 shots from a recoil cannon, etc   ........just not possible, in the real world.
> 
> A Tall Tale, that likely helped out his "Guide" business, though.






http://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/gallery/survival/animal-attacks/2009/08/charging-grizzly-killed-alaska?photo=2


Read the story on field and stream ....

" The bear was moaning, his huge head still moving, as Brush aimed the Ruger to fire a finishing shot. “By then my gun had jammed,” Greg says. “I frantically called my wife on my cell phone and told her to bring a rifle. When she arrived I finished the bear.”


A ruger 454 jammed???


----------



## HandgunHTR (May 22, 2010)

tony2001577 said:


> http://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/gallery/survival/animal-attacks/2009/08/charging-grizzly-killed-alaska?photo=2
> 
> 
> Read the story on field and stream ....
> ...



Yes it did.  The recoil in that light little revolver is pretty sharp.  Sharp enough to the point where the bullet in the last round had moved out enough to bind up the cylinder.  It happens quite often on lightweight revolvers shooting stout loads.

As for it being untrue, I doubt it.  

Kahrshooter, I take it you have never been to Alaska and watched/listened to/observed these bears.


----------



## tony2001577 (May 22, 2010)

HandgunHTR said:


> Yes it did.  The recoil in that light little revolver is pretty sharp.  Sharp enough to the point where the bullet in the last round had moved out enough to bind up the cylinder.  It happens quite often on lightweight revolvers shooting stout loads.




learn something new everyday ..........


----------



## JustUs4All (May 22, 2010)

*Default  Man kills charging bear.......*

MC or Visa?


----------



## Kahrshooter (May 24, 2010)

Everytime the guy tells the story, or it gets retold,  there is something new added.

In the first telling, there was no rifle shot as a finishing round, no call to his wife, no moaning bear.

It was just dead, from his unbelievable (to say the least) pistol shots.

http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2009/08/14/73749/charging-bear-just-the-first-hassle.html

Heard  "a twig snap"  (how "Daniel Boonish" of him LOL) but not a bear at full charge, less than 20 yards away, "motorin full speed" ?

And was able to react/recognise the danger, wheel, draw, and get off two rounds, in the FAR less than 2 seconds (actually, based on the top speed of a Brownie, 35 MPH, 1.1 seconds) to drop the animal?

HA !

Hers a vid where the guy is a WORLD CLASS PISTOLERO, knows where the tagets are, knows he has to turn and engage, and is shooting a weapon that does not recoil like a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- ....and it takes him around 1.5 seconds to turn and execute two shots.

And he is not even in fear for his life :   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysa50-plo48

Bull Dookie, says I, about Mr. Brush's story ( at least one version of it...by next year he will have killed TWO bears, with his swiss army knife !)


----------



## Rich Kaminski (May 24, 2010)

Pure sensationalism! Sounds like he could be a governor, senator or congressman.


----------



## jmoser (May 24, 2010)

If the bullets indeed 'jumped the crimp' to the point where they jammed the cylinder and rendered the gun useless then everyone should instantly know that this is a gun / ammo / caliber combo to avoid at all costs.  May as well carry a single shot derringer if you cannot count on it repeating. 

And I agree - something do not add up in this tale . . . I would like to see him re-enact the incident on the range; on a stationary paper target with preparation and advance notice I bet he cannot pull off the quick draw and rapid fire with that hand cannon that he claims under surprise and duress.


----------



## River Rat 69 (Jun 23, 2010)

As for all you who dought his story , I would say that you should put yourself in his shoes. I for one have delt with charcing Brown bears and at the time you have so much adrenalin running thru your body that some things may not be remembered for days. and as for the distance and time from spotting the bear to actualy dropping it I'm sure noone had a stopwatch. I lived in Alaska for 8 years and have been there and been almost in his shoes. The hunters and woodsmen in Alaska carry and shoot there guns religiously, just in case this ever happens. And as far as him not hearing the bear that is very possible they can be almost silent. This man wasn't shooting on a range he was shooting from instinct. In my case the bear wasnt charging me it was after my hunting partner and at the time it happened I couldnt remember everything but as time passed I could see everything even to this day. My other partner and I fired 4 shots from bolt action rifles as rhe bear traveled no more than 15 yards to his death. Could I do it on the range "NO" but it did happen that day. I fired 2 and he fired 2. and the bear fell within 25 yards of my friend, who was in the bushes and never even heard or saw the bear, We got Lucky!
Dont be a doughter untill you have been in his shoes !!!

Also as far as the gun jamming this sometimes happens with reloads if the crimp isn't tight enough with the realy Hot loads the Alaskans comonly use. I bet this will never happen to him again.


----------

